# Small amp or reciever for computer speakers...?



## Basard (Nov 6, 2015)

Ok.  One thing I'm not really into is audio.  That Ship set sail and sunk for me some time back before I was born.

Any audio works for me, I've got some OLD 2.1 speakers and they are fine for me--even though one channel doesn't quite work right.

My wife, however likes better sound quality... listens to music... that sorta stuff..... One of her speakers died.  Some 10x10 watt M-Audio computer speakers.

Being the scientist/mechanic type, I thought: "Hey, I bet they make some little amps and little speakers or something like that," so we started looking into it.  

My question is:  Is there some sort of miniature receiver that they make?  Maybe something that fits on the desk or on top of the computer case?  Maybe something that fits in a drive bay!?  

We want to get some quality speakers for a decent price. Thirty watts is MORE than enough (studio appartment here). MAYBE up to 6x9 in size.  We are not interested in anything more than two channel, but a 5.1 channel amp would work for us--we can just hook up two speakers. 

I have dabbled in car audio a BIT so I know something about just plain speakers.  Just wondering what you audiophiles are into, or what you use....

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 7, 2015)

?

http://www.edifier.com/int/en/speakers/c6xd-5.1-digital


----------



## Basard (Nov 7, 2015)

That looks like more than 80 bucks....... haha


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 7, 2015)

you can do this combo:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002RMPHMU/?tag=tec06d-20
with
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ULRFQ1A/?tag=tec06d-20

and that would be under $80


----------



## Rockarola (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm running a custom built tube amp (a friend owed me a favour) ...it's meant for high impedance headphones, but it runs a pair of speakers just fine. It measures something like 10x10 cm (4"x4") and looks like the off-the-shelf type mini tube amps. Just Google "mini tube amp" 
You won't get real audiophile quality, but those little tube amps are decent for the price...and they look pretty cool.


----------



## xvi (Nov 7, 2015)

It should be doable. Just grab a multi-channel amp and some speakers and you should be good. 

I'd keep any amp away from the computer just to minimize the possibility of the computer causing any interference with the amp. You should be able to throw something together for not much.

For inspiration, check out Imafaceroll's rather excellent PC desk mod with integrated stereo receiver. (I wouldn't have gone with a car stereo, personally, but it's definitely an interesting option.)


Basard said:


> That looks like more than 80 bucks....... haha


You didn't mention a budget in your original post (or I missed it). Is ~$80 what you're thinking?


----------



## AsRock (Nov 7, 2015)

Check a second hand store see if they got one in, seen a 400$ Technics in ours a few days ago for a mere $25 and only reason i did not get it is that it was phono connection only but would worked well  still with a PC.

Whats the issue with the 1 speaker ?, any chance it's just dirt on the pot of the balance \ volume of it ?, might just need a little love .


----------



## Basard (Nov 7, 2015)

AsRock said:


> Whats the issue with the 1 speaker ?, any chance it's just dirt on the pot of the balance \ volume of it ?, might just need a little love .



It only puts out about 3% of the sound it should be.  She says a lot of people have the same problem with the same speakers, something about the innards frying out because they over heat.... SOOO... I should be able to get away with rigging the hook-ups in back right up to the speaker--once I get a new amp of course.



xvi said:


> Is ~$80 what you're thinking?



Yeah, pretty much.  I'm a cheap bastard.  That guy's desk is insane looking, very nice.  I don't have 10% of the motivation to get something like that going.



Scrizz said:


> you can do this combo:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002RMPHMU/?tag=tec06d-20
> with
> ...



That's pretty much perfect....    I actually found something else, about the same size, but it had a radio built in--out of stock though....  I like the mini tube amp idea though from the other guy...  I'll have to google that some.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 7, 2015)

Well try at least to keep the crossover ( probably not though but you will know when \ if they sound different ). and hopefully it's separate from the amp, but seriously check your local second hand store you might be surprised what you find.


----------



## Basard (Nov 7, 2015)

AsRock said:


> Well try at least to keep the crossover ( probably not though but you will know when \ if they sound different ). and hopefully it's separate from the amp, but seriously check your local second hand store you might be surprised what you find.



I usually get my keyboards from the thrift shop!  Never paid more than two bucks for a keyboard, and you can get them new a lot of the time.  I got this AWESOME dell keyboard for a buck, feels like it was never used.  It was just a little dusty.  They have a 'cord bucket' full of AC adapters (nice ones sometimes), ethernet cords, USB....  I got an awesome MS sidewinder Joystick for ninety cents--works like new!  I love my thrift shop.  They do have some good speakers as well now that I think of it.

That company, Lepy, also has a lot of cool stuff, I noticed.

I'm digging into them mini tube amps though.  They are cool looking.

Yeah, I think I'm good to go guys, I'm finding all sorts of stuff now.  Thanks again.


----------



## xvi (Nov 7, 2015)

Scrizz said:


> you can do this combo:





Basard said:


> That company, Lepy, also has a lot of cool stuff, I noticed.


When I researched this for myself a while ago, I found and liked Lepy's gear. Some people have torn it down and found that the hardware inside is rated for a lot less than the output they claim, but if you're not looking for high output, I'd imagine it'd fit the bill pretty nicely. Never used them personally, but it should do. It looks like they run off of 12v, so if you don't mind chopping up wires, I'm sure you could run them off the 12v from the computer's PSU (assuming it's beefy).


Basard said:


> I'm a cheap bastard. That guy's desk is insane looking, very nice. I don't have 10% of the motivation to get something like that going.


I'm a cheap bastard too. I just linked it as an example of some not-too-conventional audio setups. Could do something similar with something not quite as pricey. People do some crazy awesome things. 

Actually, it seems like you should be able to pick up a used home theater receiver for cheap. Maybe check the local second-hand stores? Just about anything should give you more than enough power (which just translates to audio clarity if you're not cranking it).


----------



## Basard (Nov 8, 2015)

I've been noticing that a lot of people make small receivers and amps.  It's gonna be a hard choice....


----------

